# Motherboard DX58SO Refuses to Work with 8 GB RAM



## Dellius (Apr 14, 2009)

My motherboard DX58SO refuses to work with 8GB of RAM.

I have 4x2 memory sticks, two of them are from a Kingston kit.

I can get the system to work fine with 3x2 sticks in the blue slots and as soon as I install a memory stick in the fourth black slot, I get an error message saying "The system detected numerous failed POST requests. Press Y to enter setup or press N to try to boot again". When I press "N", the system tries to boot a few times and then I get back to that screen.

I tried disabling eSATA from the BIOS and I still keep getting the error message.

Here is complete information about my system.

RAM - 2x2 Kingston 1333 MHz DDR 3, 2x2 Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 KIT, 8 GB total.
CPU - Core i7 2.67 G Hz.
Motherboard - Intel DX58SO
PSU - Chieftec 500W 
VGA - ASUS EN9800GTX+
HDD - Seagate Barracuda ST31000333AS 1 TB
LAN - Gembird 10/100/1000 LAN


Help me, please.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

chieftec are not recommended and you are underpowered
you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w

if you want to run that amount of ram you will need to go to win 64x


----------



## Dellius (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for your reply, dai.

Since you are recommending a new power supply, I would like to note I also intend to upgrade to 12GB of RAM at some point close in the future and I also intend to add a second VGA card of the same type listed above for SLI. I have also scheduled a CPU upgrade for some point far in the future.

I was thinking about a 1KW supply.

Tell me, please do you think it is too much.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

You can never have too much power. :grin:
Investing in a high power, high quality PSU is usually the best option. It will last longer than a cheap PSU, and will be able to provide enough power for future upgrades.
And as dai said, it's very important to get a 64-bit OS, otherwise you won't be able to address more than 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Another note those boards are meant to be run in a Tri-channel configuration for the best performance, not dual channel.
Are the sticks you have 1.6v or under?
One of these part numbers> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...58SO+Motherboard&distributor=0&submit1=Search


----------



## Geli (Apr 16, 2009)

Dellius, it's probably not you Fault, the current newest BIOS version of the DX58SO is buggy and only supports 6GB Ram currently. You'd have to downgrade you BIOS to a pretty old one to get 8GB to work, but then afaik it will only be used single channel, so performance will suck. Hope Intel fixes this soon

EDIT: look here:

http://communities.intel.com/message/11611;jsessionid=18215C331300FD785ACCC39D3FCDD747


----------



## Dellius (Apr 14, 2009)

@ Wrench97 - I know the KIT I bought is at 1.5V. Could you tell me how to find out what is the voltage of the other two sticks without opening the PC.

@ Geli - Thank you for your advise, Geli. I prefer to wait for a new version.

@ Mikhalkov - Thank you for the thumbs up. I have scheduled an OS upgrade for some time this week.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They should have a part number on the sticks.


----------

